# لو حد فى اعدادى بترول وتعدين؟



## midors (28 مايو 2007)

اوعى تغلط غلطة عمرك وتخش القسم اللى اسمه تكرير لان ده قسم فاشل فاشل ولا يوجد فيه شغل بتاتا 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فااشهد


----------



## islamiccastel (3 يونيو 2007)

midors قال:


> اوعى تغلط غلطة عمرك وتخش القسم اللى اسمه تكرير لان ده قسم فاشل فاشل ولا يوجد فيه شغل بتاتا
> اللهم بلغت اللهم فااشهد


 
ليه بس كده يا اخى
ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك
بس المهم يكون قلبك متعلق بمسبب الاسباب
وليس بالاسباب نفسها


----------



## احمد حسن محمد (3 يونيو 2007)

ليه ياخي تعلق بالله وسوف يكرمك الله


----------



## midors (3 يونيو 2007)

طبعا الارزاق بيد الله وحده 
ولكنى اتكلم هنا عن فرص العمل المتاحة لهذا القسم فهى معظمها تكون شركات حكومية حيث الوسايط والكوسة دول حتى ممكن يعينو خريج علوم فى التشغيل ويسيبوا خريج كليتنا رغم التخصص


----------



## prof mido (6 يونيو 2007)

مش مهم انت دخلت قسم ايه المهم هتبقي فيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعمل اللي عليك وبلاش نبرة اليأس دي


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (6 يونيو 2007)

عايزين بس نعرف انت قولت كده على اي اساس


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

__________________________________
نرجو عدم وضع روابط لمنتديات أخرى
مع فائق التقدير والإحترام ...  
الإدارة


----------



## khalled (15 يونيو 2007)

فعلا قسم إنتاج ممكن يكون أفضل من قسم تكرير فى فرص العمل لكن قسم تكرير الأن ممكن يدخل العمل فى شركات الإنتاج مثلا يشتغل فى المعالجة وبيكون أفضل كتير من مهندس الإنتاج وكذلك فى safety وهو ده البريمو الأن ويفضل فيه خريجى هندسة كميائية وتكرير البترول وكمان لو ربنا كرمك وإنت خريج تكرير وإشغلت فى معالجة الغاز كده بك تمام الفرص كتير لكن إلا يتعب


----------



## petrolium_engineer (12 أغسطس 2007)

علي فكرة انا خريج قسم تكرير...انا دفعة 2007..وكل دفعة 2006 اللي اعرفهم اشتغلوا
ومفيش كوسة ولا حاجة...وعميد الكلية نفسة..قال ان مستقبل التكرير في مصر فتح اوي..من 3 او اربع سنين..كان معاك حق في موضوع التكرير دا..بس دلوقتي أتحدي..انة بعد كم سنة هيبقي هو القسم الاول..قبل حفر و انتاج كماان


----------



## عفيف الطاهري (14 أغسطس 2007)

يامهندسين ايش رايكم بتخصص جيولوجيا هندسيه لها مستقبل ولا مافيش


----------



## habloon (20 أغسطس 2007)

*ف*



khalled قال:


> فعلا قسم إنتاج ممكن يكون أفضل من قسم تكرير فى فرص العمل لكن قسم تكرير الأن ممكن يدخل العمل فى شركات الإنتاج مثلا يشتغل فى المعالجة وبيكون أفضل كتير من مهندس الإنتاج وكذلك فى safety وهو ده البريمو الأن ويفضل فيه خريجى هندسة كميائية وتكرير البترول وكمان لو ربنا كرمك وإنت خريج تكرير وإشغلت فى معالجة الغاز كده بك تمام الفرص كتير لكن إلا يتعب




كلامى منطقى بصراحة


----------



## habloon (20 أغسطس 2007)

petrolium_engineer قال:


> علي فكرة انا خريج قسم تكرير...انا دفعة 2007..وكل دفعة 2006 اللي اعرفهم اشتغلوا
> ومفيش كوسة ولا حاجة...وعميد الكلية نفسة..قال ان مستقبل التكرير في مصر فتح اوي..من 3 او اربع سنين..كان معاك حق في موضوع التكرير دا..بس دلوقتي أتحدي..انة بعد كم سنة هيبقي هو القسم الاول..قبل حفر و انتاج كماان



ياقلبك ..طب ومش خايف على نفسك من الحسد؟!


----------



## حسن فخرالدين (21 أغسطس 2007)

يا جماعه لو سمحتم محدش يفتى من غير علم الاخ اللى فتح الموضوع ده المفروض يسأل حد متخرج وكان فى القسم وعلى فكره انا خريج 2007 وبحيى المهندس احمد صبرى على رده والمهم ان القسم عندنا بيعطيك فرصه ان انت تشتغل فى 3 مجالات وهى تكرير البترول وتصنيع البتروكيماويات وتصنيع الغاز واللى متابع الاخبار المفروض يكون عارف ان المجال دلوقتى للبتروكيماويات غير اى فرع تانى منفروع البترول للاستفسار hass_esho***********


----------



## asal_80_77 (24 أغسطس 2007)

لو قبلتك مشكلة وهى سبب اللى انت فية استغفر ربنا ومفيش حاجة اسمها ملهاش مستقبل اكيد اللى جاى احسن وقول يارب ومش معنى انى صدفت مشكلة ان كل اللى جاى وحش قول يارب وخلى اعتمادك على اللى خلئك


----------

